# Suggestions for super-quiet canister filter



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

The Cobalt E-X-T filter has a separate pump that can be placed inside the tank, so it's extremely quiet. Many of the Eheims are also very quiet, especially the Classic series. Maybe an Eheim 2213?


----------



## Desertsp (Feb 17, 2013)

I got an Eheim 2215 for that very same reason. 80-90% of the time it's dead silent. It does vibrate but not in an audible way, to me at least. 

I would think any canister inside a closed cabinet would be 'quiet enough'....though eheims may be the quietest. Not the cheapest though!

Before he spends the money though, does acoustically isolating the HOB from the tank help? By that, I mean placing something spongy or rubbery between it and the tank, so the HOB is not actually touching any part of the tank. You could try a sheet of rubber, bits of rubber bands, foam, a sock, etc. Or, maybe something is loose on the HOB and tightening or putting pressure on that piece will help?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Both my SunSun canister filters (that's right, cheap, but very good eBay China canister filters) are literally dead silent. You can't tell if they are even running unless you check if the water in your tank is flowing. No hum/buzz sound or spinning noise of any kind. No vibrating either, even if you touched it. Plus my canister filters are out in the open, not in a cabinet or boxed between the tank/stand and a wall, still no sound. And no splashing sound either unless you position the outlet at or above water surface. But if the outlet is placed just a little under the water surface you will have a completely silent tank, but make sure the fish still get enough oxygen. Although I only have used the SunSun HW-304B models. However I hear all the similar body shape ones are dead silent and reliable as well. Just you would need a smaller size compared to the one I am using since your tank is only a 20gal. The smallest in this body style is the HW-302 for only $46 shipped. There are smaller ones, but they are different and can't confirm if those are also silent. Same goes for the newer body style SunSun filters, I can't comment if those are silent either. You can watch Youtube vids of the filters and you will see they are really as quiet as I say.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Aqueon quietflow


----------



## bigtrout (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree with Waterlife, last year, I bought a sunsun 302 and was skeptical because it was less than 40 with shipping. It has performed great, big media volume means less maintenance and it does run DEAD SILENT. I have to look for flow out of the spraybar or put my hand on it to make sure its running it is that quiet. Im replacing my other filter on my 75 with the big 404, glad to see the magnum 350 finally go, what a pain in the but filter that has been, and its loud as well.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Desertsp said:


> Before he spends the money though, does acoustically isolating the HOB from the tank help? By that, I mean placing something spongy or rubbery between it and the tank, so the HOB is not actually touching any part of the tank. You could try a sheet of rubber, bits of rubber bands, foam, a sock, etc. Or, maybe something is loose on the HOB and tightening or putting pressure on that piece will help?


You could also try taking the motor off of the HOB, removing the impeller assembly, and swabbing out the impeller well with q-tips really well. Once you've cleaned that thoroughly, clean off the impeller assembly itself and inspect whether or not any of the blades have been damaged. Finish up by adding a light coating of petroleum jelly to the impeller assembly and the impeller shaft. This will quiet your HOB down but whether it will be enough is anyone's guess. 

Another thought. You could unplug it and tell your roommate you fixed it. If he says he can still hear it then you've got bigger problems. 

I own an Eheim, a Fluval, and a SunSun. The Fluval is the least quiet of the three but the Eheim and SunSun are equally silent. If you have the money to invest, get the Eheim. If not, there is absolutely nothing wrong with a SunSun although you will need to acquire and configure the media for it yourself.


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

I have had many different canister filters and all of them have been silent unless they were sucking air someplace or needed the impeller changed.


----------



## jenelle (Sep 12, 2014)

I switched a month ago to a Fluval Canister 306 from two HOB filters that were quite noisy from vibration and the water falling.

I am thrilled with the quietness of the Fluval canister. When you first install or after a clean you will hear a very quiet hum, and then after a few days it's virtually silent.

Switching from HOB to canister has been one of my best aquarium moves. LOVE it.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

I've owned every filter known. Yes the fluval, sun sun, aqeon, filstar etc will stay quiet for various lengths of time though. Ehiem though.....it's almost funny. I have two of the classic series for 5 years now and.....is.....still.....dead......quiet.


----------



## Moontan (Feb 25, 2015)

MChambers said:


> The Cobalt E-X-T filter has a separate pump that can be placed inside the tank, so it's extremely quiet. Many of the Eheims are also very quiet, especially the Classic series. Maybe an Eheim 2213?



+1 for the Cobalt. I have one on my 42 gallon and it's quiet.
I have mine mounted in the cabinet on the output and even with the door open and my head down there I can't hear it run.


----------

